# Thinking Red : The Flynn Report



## crapgame (Jan 11, 2010)

Is it worth discussing?  Or is it only causing yawns among the MI community?


----------



## car (Jan 19, 2010)

As I stated somewhere on the open board - I think Mike Flynn will eventually be the Army G2, so, yawns or not, if you're in the IC, you might want to see how he thinks. I've known him as a Bn and Bde commander; a Division, Corps, and JSOC G/J2; a guy who I've slapped on the ass when the green light came on and told to get out of my airplane; and a guy I've had beers with. We lost touch after he moved to CENTCOM. But again, whether we discuss it here or not, we prolly all outta read it.


----------



## Swill (Jan 25, 2010)

Nothing coming out of ISAF should be considerred a yawn right now. GEN McChrystal and his staff are challenging everyone in AFG right now to take measure of everything they are doing and asking whether it is contributing to a WIN. Before my post in the main forum got deleted during the Purge, I said that I hope MG FLynn gets everything he wants from the article and I meant it. Do I agree with everything he said? No. But who gives a shit. I want to Win far more than I want to see my personal opinion heard. Unfortunately I don't see the same from way too many MI folks (mostly the "intellectuals" of the MI corps. The kind who only contribute ideas, not actionable intelligence and certainly not actual results). I think ISAF has a winning team. They have a plan they are trying to implement and it BURNS MY ASS when I see people slow roll for no other reason than it would make them uncomfortable. Wanna know what will make me uncomfortable? Losing.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 30, 2010)

Flynn is an MI rock star.  He was my brigade commander and then my J2... I'd work for him again in a minute if he asked.


----------



## RetPara (May 1, 2014)

Flynn is retiring... 

http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-flynn-dia-20140430,0,794555.story#axzz30SfeX79x


----------



## Marauder06 (May 1, 2014)




----------



## DA SWO (May 1, 2014)

RetPara said:


> Flynn is retiring...
> 
> http://www.latimes.com/nation/nationnow/la-na-nn-flynn-dia-20140430,0,794555.story#axzz30SfeX79x


Getting fired as a 3-star usually translates into I'm retiring.

http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/guess-whos-coming-to-dia.20568/#post-337808


----------



## RetPara (May 2, 2014)

Pretty much.  This is a problem with government agencies.  Because of civil service laws, senior civil service ass hats are really hard to get rid of.  There is a bill in Congress to allow the Sec of Vet Affairs an exemption to merit system requirements to fire people - it needs more support.


----------



## Kraut783 (May 2, 2014)

Swill, great statement, tweeked it a little...but you are spot on!!

  "mostly the "intellectuals" of the (_Intelligence Community).._.the kind who only contribute ideas, not actionable intelligence and certainly not actual results"


----------



## Swill (May 18, 2014)

Two of the best Army leaders of this generation both had their military careers assassinated. Meritocracy.... riiiiiiight.


----------

